# Which veggies can be cloned?



## pengyou (Jun 22, 2009)

I have seen videos of people snipping leaves off of tomato plants and rooting them (some with hormones) either in soil or in hydroponic settings. Which veggies and plants can this be done with? The videos further mentioned that cloning reduces the time to yield by 10 or more days because the plant is already formed. What about carrots? beets? 

Also, I have tried googling to find information on this topic but the word "clone" keeps sending me off to things I am not interested in. Can someone give me some good search words to use so that I can help myself do better research?


----------



## bak2tn (Dec 19, 2007)

try "propagating cuttings"


----------



## Andrewhill (Jul 2, 2013)

Clone is a term used by cannabis growers, look up ez clone. Ez clone is a commercial propagator that works wonders. The cannabis growers have nice write-ups on how to make one. I've rooted peppers nicely in mine. I'm trying blueberry softwood sometime this spring. If that goes well I'm moving on to trees.


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

Taking cuttings or rooting cuttings is the term you want to research. I do this mostly with geraniums and tomatoes (with less success)


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

There are quite a few vegetables that can be propagated by allowing the cut off tops or roots to regrow - there is a thread that was active a few months ago on this topic.

Generally, all solanums typically grown in the garden (tomato, eggplant, pepper, potato...) can be cloned, or grown from rooted cuttings fairly easily. Cucurbita garden plants (cucumbers, squash, gourds) are also easy to root if they are the vining types. These are usually easier to root in place rather than by cuttings, in my experience, just by mounding dirt over part of the stems as they spread across the soil.


----------



## pengyou (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks! That is very helpful.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

KB gave a way more complete answer but what first came to my mind were potatoes and sweet potatoes. There are quite a few more that you can grow that way. But some like tomatoes or cucumbers, I'd rather propagate with seeds, perhaps just out of habit.


----------

